# My variation of a wraith stalkabout



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

This will be an unofficial how-to, it will have lots of pics and I will draw diagrams to help anybody thinking of building a stalkabout. If you have any mechanical issues with any prop, just shoot me a PM. I am majoring in Mechanical Engineer and enjoying helping with projects and ideas.

p.s. ignore the welds, I haven't welded in over a year.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Update:
backbone mounted









Mount, can be adjusted for height


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks great so far, I am starting a stalkabout also. I will continue to follow your progress and probably borrow (steal) some of your ideas!


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Hinge system- 3 axis points









Hinges and dual axis link-


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Hinges-









Up down hinge assembly-









Start of the helmet assembly-









Should have head mounted sometime, gotta make a trip to lowes for all-thread rod.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Lookin good, keep the pics coming!!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Major fault in my stalkabout...bike helmet. They don't sit on your head that well. Don't get me wrong, yours may work. But I hate mine. That thing is going to be huge and heavy. I love it. But you may want to look into a different head set.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I think most people dont size helmets correctly, this used to be my old MTB brain bucket. So it fits very snug and wont move even doing a head stand. I've heard it else where before I started, but I think I can over come the problem.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

More pics, this will be a slow project from now till halloween. School is already taking up a good chunk of my evenings. I had an idea that my head was too far back, and shoulders for that matter. If I continued you would see the person inside the suit pressed up against the drapes or robe. Now I want a ghostly figure floating kind of look, so you wont see my legs. Here is my solution-

Make three relief cuts with the hack saw










Then pull it towards you and weld to get this









Which results into the end product of this










The skull is getting another coat of putty and bondo, then I will seal it using poly-acrylic. Lastly, I will airbrush it with matt coloring.





Does anyone know where to get lots of cheese cloth, like a website or something


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Due to school and weightlifting lately I haven't had the drive and time to work on my baby. However I still want to make this thing worthwhile on the big night. So I spent some time figuring out how to simplify the neck, in the end I made the head static. I have enough kinetic energy to move the head and neck from some nifty body moves I found. I am to the point of getting around 4-5 yards of cheese cloth and about 7 yards of black or 3 black sheets. Here is a pic of what I got right now- Also I tried my hand at using my airbrush on a prop, I used whit base and brown highlighting.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

I really like your stalkabout -- click here for a thread about where you can get lots of cheesecloth.


----------

